# Morritts Grand vs. Morritts Tortuga



## phatpharm (Dec 22, 2006)

I was wondering about what seems to be a big difference in the resale prices for comparable size units (1 bedroom vs 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom vs. 2 bedroom etc) between these two resorts.  The resorts seems to be in close proximity and share the amenities.  Morritts Grand seems to be the newer of the two and oceanfront from what I can gather but I can't get a clear handle on why the resale prices at Tortuga seem significantly lower.  I'm sure I am missing something. We visited Cayman a few months after Ivan and Morritts was begining to rebuild and it seems like they succeeded. Thanks for any insights you can lend a new (and happy) timeshare owner (Disney).


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Phat,

The Grand Unit is indeed newer and has nicer interiors and get a 5 star rating at most sites. The Tortuga Club gets only 4.

What were the oceanfront Tortuga Units were destroyed by Ivan and are now being rebuilt. Will open one new building in Fall 2007 (second in Winter, 2008?).

Those will be up to the latest hurricane codes and I think will command Grand pricing. In fact they are calling them Morritt's Seaside which should also help differentiate their better construction and newness versus Tortuga Units.

Thus the pricing differences. I think the large gap will shrink some (but not all the way) once Seaside is open and the dock is rebuilt (in progress).

John


----------



## ralphd (Dec 22, 2006)

The Reef only has 30 two bedroom units, plus they handle the reservations for the condos next door (which adds a similar number of units), so the cost of operating the resort is spread over fewer units. They are expanding the condos, so if the owners choose to rent thru the resort, the cost will be spread over more units. Not sure of the contract agreement between the condos and the resort.
Morritt's has approx 200 units in the Tortuga Club and The Grand.
The Reef is a very nice resort.


----------



## Noni (Dec 22, 2006)

I think I missed a post about the differences in the Morritt's and the Reef.  I don't understand the comparison.


----------



## ralphd (Dec 22, 2006)

Think John has already made a fair comparison of the resorts. The amenities are roughly the same, except Morritts facilities are larger to serve a larger resort. 
The entertainment is fairly even, except I think members get preference seating at the Reef entertainment events.


----------



## Noni (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks, Ralph, but I still don't see the reference to the Reef in John's comparison.  I've been having problems with my access to the BBS website, so that's probably the problem.  The only thing I saw was the comparison between the Grand and the Seaside.

I always enjoy reading your comments about Morritt's.

Merry Christmas!

Joan


----------



## ralphd (Dec 22, 2006)

Noni said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ralph, but I still don't see the reference to the Reef in John's comparison.  I've been having problems with my access to the BBS website, so that's probably the problem.  The only thing I saw was the comparison between the Grand and the Seaside.
> 
> I always enjoy reading your comments about Morritt's.
> 
> ...



*Quote: Those will be up to the latest hurricane codes and I think will command Grand pricing. In fact they are calling them Morritt's Seaside which should also help differentiate their better construction and newness versus Tortuga Units.  Unquote:*

You are correct Joan, was going by the above answer.

*Quote: The Grand Unit is indeed newer and has nicer interiors and get a 5 star rating at most sites. The Tortuga Club gets only 4. Unquote:*

I evidently assumed a inference (which I think he intended) that the Grand and the Reef were on the same 5 star rating level.


----------



## Avery (Dec 22, 2006)

Back to the OP, I learned recently that there are two types of oceanfront units being reconstructed at Tortuga. The "Seaside" units, which will be cement and hurricane-code; and another set of buildings made of wood, to replace some of the destroyed OF units; these will house the owners who refused to pay the significant upgrade for the cement construction. 

Upon further research in trying to decide where to purchase (I bought at the Grand), it seems that there has been a bit of negativity and problems with occupancy by Tortuga owners during the 'reconstruction,' which is taking longer than initially expected, so there are more Tortuga units on the market, and some bad blood with management. This may help explain some of the pricing differences. I did see a Seaside unit go pretty high recently, so those do seem to be commanding Grand-scale money.

Having seen both Tortuga and the Grand, I would agree that the Grand units are much nicer, but the location enjoyed by both is excellent. Poolside Tortuga units have no ocean views, and are set back behind the OF buildings.


----------



## jtridle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Tortuga v. Grand*



			
				Avery said:
			
		

> Back to the OP, I learned recently that there are two types of oceanfront units being reconstructed at Tortuga. The "Seaside" units, which will be cement and hurricane-code; and another set of buildings made of wood, to replace some of the destroyed OF units; these will house the owners who refused to pay the significant upgrade for the cement construction.
> 
> Having seen both Tortuga and the Grand, I would agree that the Grand units are much nicer, but the location enjoyed by both is excellent. Poolside Tortuga units have no ocean views, and are set back behind the OF buildings.



I own at Morritt's and was just there in November.  They are not building any wood buildings.  Pre-Ivan there were 3 oceanfront wood buildings.  Post-Ivan, two were torn down and are being reconstructed of cement, etc.  They left one oceanside wood building standing (but remodeled the inside) because, according to them, it was not as severely damaged as the other two.  It's the building closest to the Reef Resort.  Management offered all oceanfront owners a chance to "transition" into the new buildings for a small price. Well, I guess whether it was a small price is an individual viewpoint.  If you chose not to transition, you are going to be put into the one oceanfront wood building.  I don't know how many took management up on the transition fee; hopefully enough because if not, then there will be inventory problems for years into the wood building.  

Also, there actually are ocean views from some units that are around the quiet pool area.  True, you're not able to walk right out your unit into the sand but you can see the ocean from these units and the ongoing newly constructed buildings do not interfere with the view.  And currently, while the ocean front buildings are torn down and before they are completely replaced, there are ocean views from some of the premier pool units as well.  I had one while I was there.  

I'm surprised you would see any Seaside (the new buildings) units on the resale market yet since they are just now being built.  I could see perhaps a studio Seaside being on the market because those owners did not have to pay any transition fee as they had no choice but to go into the newer Seaside.  The reason for that is because there were no studios in the one remaining wood oceanfront building for them to go into.


----------



## ralphd (Dec 24, 2006)

One oceanfront building was not condemned by the Cayman authorities and was renovated. The units were upgraded with ceiling fans and dish washers.
This building is wood construction.
Two oceanfront buildings were condemned and will be rebuilt in concrete, with one completing mid 2007 and one mid 2008. The rebuilt (Seaside) buildings are still under construction because of material supply problems and delay in settling the insurance claim.
To transition a one bedroom from the wood OF building to Seaside was $1,500(as I remember).


----------



## dalevincent (Dec 27, 2006)

The transition cost was $ 2,500.  I declined to do so because I could not convince myself that it made sense to pay money for a building not yet built.


----------



## Gary & Susie (Dec 27, 2006)

We originally bought in 1995, sight unseen and there were only about 8 buildings, they were still building poolside units and oceanfront units.  We did transition from our 1 bedroom oceanfront to seaside for $1500.00.  Kept the 1 bedroom poolside and boy am I glad, because we have been able to go down and use it.  Probably won't be able to use seaside until 2008.


----------



## Grand Old Man (Jan 8, 2007)

We own in both the Grand and MTC. The Grand is wonderful for in-room comfort and amenities. The view is spectacular, and the decks/patios large and private. We have two BR penthouses and bring guests. We never feel "too close" in these units.
We still love our Tortuga pool-side units, however. It is quiet there, out of the wind, and the view like a tropical oasis. The beds have been upgraded and now are as comfortable as home. The 1 BR units are our own little get-away. We never bring guests there.
Daryl


----------



## phatpharm (Jan 10, 2007)

*Thanks so much for the information*

We appreciate the experience and advice you all share.  In spite of some of the Morritt's issues we are seriously considering a purchase.  I think it will be more beautiful when completed and the tragedy of Ivan lessens. My thought might be two 1- bedroom units in Tortuga so we could stay for 2 weeks each year. We are not interested in trading out to anywhere else. My concern is that the MF for the wooden structure might become very high because of insurance issues as opposed to The Grand (which I could only afford 1 unit) and which is more "Hurricane proof".  Might we expect the insurance rates, and hence the MFs, to ultimately vary between the wooden and concrete structures? Also, excuse me if I missed this detail in earlier posts but, have all of the remaining Tortuga residences (those which were not torn down and replaced with concrete structures) been refurbished to date?  Thanks again for any info.   Enjoy your Cayman vacations!


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 10, 2007)

Haven't been there since Ivan but it's my understanding all buildings still standing have been refurbished.  The new 'seaside' oceanfront buildings aren't rebuilt yet but *may* be a better value than Grand if you can find one on the aftermarket.


----------



## caddie (Jan 10, 2007)

phatpharm said:


> We appreciate the experience and advice you all share.  In spite of some of the Morritt's issues we are seriously considering a purchase.  I think it will be more beautiful when completed and the tragedy of Ivan lessens. My thought might be two 1- bedroom units in Tortuga so we could stay for 2 weeks each year. We are not interested in trading out to anywhere else. My concern is that the MF for the wooden structure might become very high because of insurance issues as opposed to The Grand (which I could only afford 1 unit) and which is more "Hurricane proof".  Might we expect the insurance rates, and hence the MFs, to ultimately vary between the wooden and concrete structures? Also, excuse me if I missed this detail in earlier posts but, have all of the remaining Tortuga residences (those which were not torn down and replaced with concrete structures) been refurbished to date?  Thanks again for any info.   Enjoy your Cayman vacations!



Boy, that's a loaded question concerning MFs. The spiel before Ivan was that Grand MFs were lower due to lower insurance costs associated with a concrete building. Now the Grand's fees are higher. Go figure. For the present time, owners in the wood buildings pay the same MF as those who have Seaside because it is the same association. The catch is, nobody has yet to occupy a Seaside unit because they are not completed! As you've probably read elsewhere on Tug, buy resale! If you do, maybe you could get one Grand and one Tortuga????


----------

